# That's one fat horse........



## FinalFurlong (29 April 2013)

Looking on the under £1000 section on horsemart and found this little lady!

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_12_yrs_14_3_hh_coloured_south_yorkshire/Horses/277979 

She looks sweet!

Surprised at how many horses are going for such a low price!


----------



## Antw23uk (29 April 2013)

That dealer gets everywhere don't they!!!!


----------



## FinalFurlong (29 April 2013)

just seen some of her other horses  speaks for itself!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (29 April 2013)

Cruelly fat


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 April 2013)

Twinkley Lights said:



			Cruelly fat

Click to expand...

Take a second look at the conformation, the poor neck set, course shoulder and thick gullet.  Then look at the shape of the hind quarter and dipped back.

Factor in the dropped gut from previous foaling, heavy coat and slab side.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Conformation and coat aside, I think that horse is obese.  Disgraceful.

Some of the other horses she has for sale as also awful:


----------



## Angelbones (29 April 2013)

I'm just saddened to see that on the same page, a few ads down, Clarissa is still for sale


----------



## Twinkley Lights (29 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Take a second look at the conformation, the poor neck set, course shoulder and thick gullet.  Then look at the shape of the hind quarter and dipped back.

Factor in the dropped gut from previous foaling, heavy coat and slab side.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you are saying but even with a foal at foot she would still be a chunky monkey which isn't safe for her type and this time of year.


----------



## FinalFurlong (29 April 2013)

Angelbones said:



			I'm just saddened to see that on the same page, a few ads down, Clarissa is still for sale 

Click to expand...

Could you fill me in please?

Her horses and their weight/condition is just horrifying.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Conformation and coat aside, I think that horse is obese.  Disgraceful.

Some of the other horses she has for sale as also awful:






Click to expand...

What on earth is that??!


----------



## FinalFurlong (29 April 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			What on earth is that??!
		
Click to expand...

A 'big teddy bear' apparently 
She's a belgian coldblood, her other heavy horses are in a similar state  

http://kellyshorses.co.uk/m/store/view/Tessa-16-2h-4-year-old-Coldblood-3000ono


----------



## ladyt25 (29 April 2013)

I thought it looked like one of those that you see being 'saved' from France. It looks to have rather mule-like ears though!  Wonder if she's shipping them across....?


----------



## FinalFurlong (29 April 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			I thought it looked like one of those that you see being 'saved' from France. It looks to have rather mule-like ears though!  Wonder if she's shipping them across....?
		
Click to expand...

No idea! just despicable


----------



## Twinkley Lights (29 April 2013)

They are half an hour away from me and I feel for the little mites.


----------



## brigit (29 April 2013)

That's sickening- should be reported


----------



## TandD (29 April 2013)

her horses are getting fatter....

has anyone bought a horse from them? id eventually like to get something for my mum...but just wonder if she is any good/reliable????
an obese horse can always be slimmed down!


----------



## tessybear (29 April 2013)

Jesus poor thing :/ I think they just get them in and out ASAP as long as they are suitable to the target market of people wanting a bombproof they will not be to arsed about the condition of it.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 April 2013)

Looking at the site, they're not ALL fat, just those belgian cobs (and one of the coloureds). I have no knowledge of the dealer though.


----------



## touchstone (29 April 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			I thought it looked like one of those that you see being 'saved' from France. It looks to have rather mule-like ears though!  Wonder if she's shipping them across....?
		
Click to expand...

I think the 'ears' are the gable end of the roof in the background?   It does look very typical of the breeds that go for meat on the continent though


----------



## LollyDolly (29 April 2013)

touchstone said:



			I think the 'ears' are the gable end of the roof in the background?   It does look very typical of the breeds that go for meat on the continent though
		
Click to expand...

Buy them in at meat price, import in bulk, and sell for upwards of 2.5k as super soft, safe, cuddly plods. 

Very clever.


----------



## teamsarazara (29 April 2013)

To be fair to her I think some of her other horses look quite nice


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (29 April 2013)

How judgemental you all are.  Do any of you know about this bred, or the dealer or the history of the horses?


----------



## teamsarazara (29 April 2013)

That ^^ I bet not all of your horses' weights are perfect. And I can imagine if a horse was going for meat it would look nothing like that!!


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (29 April 2013)

They took a "project " horse from our  yo , and a livery on our yard bought an ex racehorse as a hack from them. I don't know them personally, but the ex racehorse is ok,


----------



## Holly Hocks (29 April 2013)

I actually quite like the belgian heavyweight ones - obviously they're way too fat but  if I was wanting a new horse now I'd actually look at something like that.


----------



## Montyforever (29 April 2013)

Aside from the hugely fat cobs she's a very dodgy dealer as well, sold a friend a "safe 4 year old cob" he's 2 and rolls when you ride him! Would not touch with a barge pole ..


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 April 2013)

LollyDolly said:



			Buy them in at meat price, import in bulk, and sell for upwards of 2.5k as super soft, safe, cuddly plods. 

Very clever.
		
Click to expand...

It is called business.

The cold bloods are useful in riding schools and would also have a place in private homes as easily kept hardy types.

Buyer beware of course, just because they are sold as safe plods does not mean they are as described.  I would not be wanting to stand in the way of a rude one.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 April 2013)

touchstone said:



			I think the 'ears' are the gable end of the roof in the background?   It does look very typical of the breeds that go for meat on the continent though
		
Click to expand...

Do you know - I kept looking at the picture over and over as thought something was odd. God, I need my eyes testing!! 

Still,unfortunate as that's what it immediately looks like! I did also wonder if the reason they were fat was exactly the reason you've stated, ie they are bred for meat.


----------



## TandD (29 April 2013)

LollyDolly said:



			Buy them in at meat price, import in bulk, and sell for upwards of 2.5k as super soft, safe, cuddly plods. 

Very clever.
		
Click to expand...

thing is there are two 'sides' to this breed...the riding side who ARE super soft, safe, cuddly plods and the meat side, who are bred for meat, have very little instintive human interaction and can be very bold and pushy! not suitable for the average novice!

a proper riding one - not an imported meat and flogged cheaply as a riding one - can cost about £4000+...just from research ive done, cos i do think they look like a good sensible riding horse and due to their natural living conditions do not require the amount of food that a native heavy horse needs!


----------



## touchstone (29 April 2013)

Frankie doodle dandy said:



			How judgemental you all are.  Do any of you know about this bred, or the dealer or the history of the horses?
		
Click to expand...

It looks remarkably like an Ardennes:- "Today, the breed is used mainly for meat, due to its extensive musculature."  

I don't think that is being judgemental, simply an observation.


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 April 2013)

Doesn't the ad say that Clarissa is a Belgian Ardennes? Dare I say, I like her...a lot. Okay, she is a bit overweight, but I like her. I think she is overpriced, but, again, I like her.


----------



## LollyDolly (29 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is called business.

The cold bloods are useful in riding schools and would also have a place in private homes as easily kept hardy types.

Buyer beware of course, just because they are sold as safe plods does not mean they are as described.  I would not be wanting to stand in the way of a rude one.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know, I come from a business family hence why I was admiring her astuteness. I appreciate good business sense, and frankly I think that so long as they are as described then good on her, I only wish that I'd had the idea (and the connections needed) first


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Frankie doodle dandy said:



			How judgemental you all are.  Do any of you know about this bred, or the dealer or the history of the horses?
		
Click to expand...

Er, yes, I know a bit about the breed, and I've seen the dealer's idea of schooling before and been reasonably horrified then.  I don't honestly care about the history of the horse - I care about its management in the present.  And at those weights, those horses are not being managed correctly.



teamsarazara said:



			That ^^ I bet not all of your horses' weights are perfect. And I can imagine if a horse was going for meat it would look nothing like that!!
		
Click to expand...

Er, a good meat horse would look very like the Belgian coldblood  

And actually I condition score mine daily at this time of year and they're all in the healthy 2-3 band.  That's what responsible owners do


----------



## sprytzer (29 April 2013)

Must be stolen.....its got a knot in its mane


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (29 April 2013)

touchstone said:



			It looks remarkably like an Ardennes:- "Today, the breed is used mainly for meat, due to its extensive musculature."  

I don't think that is being judgemental, simply an observation.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem with constructive observations and fully understand certain breeds are favoured for the meat trade.  However some of the posts were poking fun at the way the animal looked (and I'm not referring to the weight comments). Also i think to make comments on a open forum about someone's business if you don't even know them or have any knowledge of the horses they are selling is being judgemental.
This is just my opinion of some of the earlier posts.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Frankie doodle dandy said:



			Also i think to make comments on a open forum about someone's business if you don't even know them or have any knowledge of the horses they are selling is being judgemental.
		
Click to expand...

The seller posts many videos on youtube which show some truly hideous riding and training activities - that is the knowledge people on here have of their horses and business.  If they post things like this on the internet, people will judge them and their business accordingly - they really ought to be more business aware and be more selective over what they post online.  

Potential buyers and other members of the equine community only have their public domain persona to assess the horses (and their training), it is in the best interests of the seller to portray them as well as possible.  This seller really doesn't succeed.


----------



## micramadam (29 April 2013)

These are bred for meat over here and certainly not for riding. Just like British farms raising cattle for meat and milk there are farms over here breeding horses for meat and milk. Part of the culture. They're not ill treated just not treated as a 'normal' horse.
The ones bred for riding are very well bred and very expensive. I know quite a few people with them and they are gentle giants but if they get spooked there's not much that can stop them!
Wonder where she managed to get this one from?


----------



## touchstone (29 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Doesn't the ad say that Clarissa is a Belgian Ardennes? Dare I say, I like her...a lot. Okay, she is a bit overweight, but I like her. I think she is overpriced, but, again, I like her.
		
Click to expand...

I like her too


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (29 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Er, yes, I know a bit about the breed, and I've seen the dealer's idea of schooling before and been reasonably horrified then.  I don't honestly care about the history of the horse - I care about its management in the present.  And at those weights, those horses are not being managed correctly.

When I was referring to knowing about the horses history, what I was getting at was:  do you know what the weight of the horse was when it was bought?  may be the dealer is trying to get the weight down and may be the dealer is trying to get a better life for this horse than it had before..... I don't know this dealer, I'm just being open minded.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 April 2013)

Angelbones said:



			I'm just saddened to see that on the same page, a few ads down, Clarissa is still for sale 

Click to expand...

Do you know how long Clarissa has been for sale?


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Frankie doodle dandy said:



			When I was referring to knowing about the horses history, what I was getting at was:  do you know what the weight of the horse was when it was bought?  may be the dealer is trying to get the weight down and may be the dealer is trying to get a better life for this horse than it had before..... I don't know this dealer, I'm just being open minded.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I don't know, and I don't care - at that weight, if she is making efforts to slim it down, it is not fit or ready for sale.  Anyone who cares about the welfare of the animal for sale would make sure it was at an appropriate condition score first.  You wouldn't think it were ok if it were a ribby "condition score 0/1" horse for sale, would you?

Personally I suspect she encourages their excessive weight to keep them quiet and calm (unfit) and appear safer rides.  But that is, of course, just my opinion.


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 April 2013)

touchstone said:



			I like her too 

Click to expand...

If I weren't going through a serious bad patch with my back right now, and if my husband were visually challenged, I have her in a heartbeat! I've always been attracted to the Ardennes because everything I've ever read about them states they have the most quiet, biddable temperament.


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (29 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Nope, I don't know, and I don't care - at that weight, if she is making efforts to slim it down, it is not fit or ready for sale.  Anyone who cares about the welfare of the animal for sale would make sure it was at an appropriate condition score first.  You wouldn't think it were ok if it were a ribby "condition score 0/1" horse for sale, would you?


You're right neither is ideal but I'd look at 'why' it is being sold in this condition.



Personally I suspect she encourages their excessive weight to keep them quiet and calm (unfit) and appear safer rides.  But that is, of course, just my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm obviously naive to the dealers business methods as I don't know her.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

*You're right neither is ideal but I'd look at 'why' it is being sold in this condition*

Why?  Because she's a dealer and the longer she has it, the more it costs her - so sell it fast, market it to an unsuspecting novice and hang the fact it's obese and therefore unhealthy, unfit and unlikely to behave in a manner representative of its temperament when fit / slim...

I don't need to know her to think what she's doing is wrong.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Nope, I don't know, and I don't care - at that weight, if she is making efforts to slim it down, it is not fit or ready for sale.  Anyone who cares about the welfare of the animal for sale would make sure it was at an appropriate condition score first.  You wouldn't think it were ok if it were a ribby "condition score 0/1" horse for sale, would you?

Personally I suspect she encourages their excessive weight to keep them quiet and calm (unfit) and appear safer rides.  But that is, of course, just my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Very valid point.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 April 2013)

I'm not convinced that this dealer is a woman

Incidentally, those who saw the Martin Clunes heavy horses TV programme might remember the 'Sea-horses'.  This type of horse is supposed to weigh about 800kg.


----------



## Queenbee (29 April 2013)

Ardennes are bigger horses both in stature and girth, but bigger shouldn't mean fat... Just using jFTD and her neds as an example... Highlands aren't silf like, but her horses never look fat, neither do they look emaciated, they are always fit, well muscled and healthy...

Sadly these are fat horses, just because they are of a certain breed is no excuse.


----------



## Queenbee (29 April 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm not convinced that this dealer is a woman

Incidentally, those who saw the Martin Clunes heavy horses TV programme might remember the 'Sea-horses'.  This type of horse is supposed to weigh about 800kg.
		
Click to expand...


In muscle not fat, as we know fat weighs less than muscle,  an 800kg muscled horse looks much different than an 800kg fat horse, I know two working Ardennes, totally different.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Ardennes are bigger horses both in stature and girth, but bigger shouldn't mean fat... Just using jFTD and her neds as an example... Highlands aren't silf like, but her horses never look fat, neither do they look emaciated, they are always fit, well muscled and healthy...

Sadly these are fat horses, just because they are of a certain breed is no excuse.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - and that's exactly the point - conformation affects condition scoring, but it doesn't mean a heavy should carry more weight.

TB, highland, warmblood, cob or Kaltblud - they should never be carrying unnecessary fat.


eta - unless it's bred for meat, in which case, the owner can knock themselves out flinging pies at it!


----------



## mandwhy (29 April 2013)

I am not impressed by the fat horses at all but I want the big fluffy mule eared horse. I don't care if it turns out mental I'll just sedate it and use it as a sofa...snuggly


----------



## Tnavas (29 April 2013)

JFTD said:








Click to expand...

You do need to consider the breed type - This is a Belgian Ardennes horse - a heavy draft horse - they are heavily muscled, short and compact with heavy bone - they tend to always look fat.

Many of the heavier breeds look fat if you are used to a lighter type, their rib cages are often far more rounded and their legs shorter in comparison to the depth of the girth


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 April 2013)

mandwhy said:



			I am not impressed by the fat horses at all but I want the big fluffy mule eared horse. I don't care if it turns out mental I'll just sedate it and use it as a sofa...snuggly 

Click to expand...

Actually, she's not mule-eared. The photo of her moving shows her ear in line with the apex of a house in the background. If you put your fingernail over that part of the house, her ears look quite normal.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Tnavas said:



			You do need to consider the breed type - This is a Belgian Ardennes horse - a heavy draft horse - they are heavily muscled, short and compact with heavy bone - they tend to always look fat.

Many of the heavier breeds look fat if you are used to a lighter type, their rib cages are often far more rounded and their legs shorter in comparison to the depth of the girth
		
Click to expand...

Gosh you don't say?  I'd never thought of that... I mean, I've only ever owned TBs myself...

Read.The.Thread.


----------



## Tnavas (29 April 2013)

mandwhy said:



			I am not impressed by the fat horses at all but I want the big fluffy mule eared horse. I don't care if it turns out mental I'll just sedate it and use it as a sofa...snuggly 

Click to expand...

I looked twice at the picture and thought - It's a mule....... then had a look at the other pictures and it's not. She looks rather sweet and god can you imagine how hairy you would become when she starts moulting.


----------



## Queenbee (30 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Thanks - and that's exactly the point - conformation affects condition scoring, but it doesn't mean a heavy should carry more weight.

TB, highland, warmblood, cob or Kaltblud - they should never be carrying unnecessary fat.


eta - unless it's bred for meat, in which case, the owner can knock themselves out flinging pies at it!
		
Click to expand...




Tnavas said:



			You do need to consider the breed type - This is a Belgian Ardennes horse - a heavy draft horse - they are heavily muscled, short and compact with heavy bone - they tend to always look fat.

Many of the heavier breeds look fat if you are used to a lighter type, their rib cages are often far more rounded and their legs shorter in comparison to the depth of the girth
		
Click to expand...


I agree that they always look on the 'larger' side, but visibly, if you know what you are looking at you can differentiate between the look of fat and muscle on an Ardennes, the hind and shoulder on that Ardennes look to be carrying excessive fat, they are not muscled, they may be large and they may be fluffy they may naturally be a stockier breed, but that horse is overweight in comparison to any Ardennes I've been  up close and personal with.


----------



## tallyho! (30 April 2013)

They'd both make juicy burgers!!!!

Yummy!


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (30 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			The seller posts many videos on youtube which show some truly hideous riding and training activities - that is the knowledge people on here have of their horses and business.  If they post things like this on the internet, people will judge them and their business accordingly - they really ought to be more business aware and be more selective over what they post online.  

Potential buyers and other members of the equine community only have their public domain persona to assess the horses (and their training), it is in the best interests of the seller to portray them as well as possible.  This seller really doesn't succeed.
		
Click to expand...

This is true. You obviously feel strongly about this in particular dealer and her training methods and lack of morals and well being for the horses sold.  Have you ever passed on your knowledge on training/weight control to her directly or commented on her YouTube post?


----------



## Jools2345 (30 April 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			A 'big teddy bear' apparently 
She's a belgian coldblood, her other heavy horses are in a similar state  

http://kellyshorses.co.uk/m/store/view/Tessa-16-2h-4-year-old-Coldblood-3000ono

Click to expand...

tessa is advertised as both a 16hh 7yr old and a 16.2hh 4yr old, that they cannot get to canter, have to kick continously to keep her walking but they discribe as forward going, does not stand still to be dismounted or remounted and is as green as grass. i am not going to slate the dealer for the weight of the horses as they are draught/meat horses and i would imagine come to her unbacked and are difficult to get into muscled condition and i understand that dealers want to maximise profit so sell on as quick as poss.

but they describe as safe and forward going and a little green in the school, she is a s green as the grass that is finally growing and thats nearly luminous


----------



## figgy (30 April 2013)

I want Nell please !!!


----------



## teamsarazara (30 April 2013)

IMO nobody saying anything on here is going to help the situation, and I'd imagine the girl would be pretty upset to read this and hear you were all criticising her riding too, not everyone rides like Charlotte Dujardin.


----------



## touchstone (30 April 2013)

teamsarazara said:



			IMO nobody saying anything on here is going to help the situation, and I'd imagine the girl would be pretty upset to read this and hear you were all criticising her riding too, not everyone rides like Charlotte Dujardin.
		
Click to expand...

There was only one post commenting on riding, that post didn't single out the individual concerned, just said that _some_ riding was terrible, and let's face it, if you are supposedly selling horses on in a professional capacity, you want them shown to be well ridden/schooled.

This is a forum, people are going to comment on issues like this when you put yourself or your business in the public domain.  

The best solution is to present the horses and videos more professionally and avoid the situation to start with.


----------



## *sprinkles* (30 April 2013)

Could they not have at least run a brush over it before posting the ad? Some people have no idea how to present horses for sale which is strange, you'd think a dealer of all people would get this?!!


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (30 April 2013)

touchstone said:



			There was only one post commenting on riding, that post didn't single out the individual concerned, just said that _some_ riding was terrible, and let's face it, if you are supposedly selling horses on in a professional capacity, you want them shown to be well ridden/schooled.

This is a forum, people are going to comment on issues like this when you put yourself or your business in the public domain.  

The best solution is to present the horses and videos more professionally and avoid the situation to start with.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what you say here but my point is:- Has anyone, and there seems to be a lot of people who have vast experience on here, actually spoken/emailed/posted direct response to this dealer offering their advice? 
I doubt this dealer will change their vocation in life just because of this forum but may be if educated and given some useful tips and help, it would be constructive in the well being of the horses......


----------



## RutlandH2O (30 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Gosh you don't say?  I'd never thought of that... I mean, I've only ever owned TBs myself...

Read.The.Thread.
		
Click to expand...


Rude!


----------



## JFTDWS (30 April 2013)

Frankie doodle dandy said:



			.  Have you ever passed on your knowledge on training/weight control to her directly or commented on her YouTube post?
		
Click to expand...

There's a reason they blocked my youtube account   There's only so much you can do...



RutlandH2O said:



			Rude!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it was rude - but I thought the poster I said it to was rather condescending and rude not to have read the thread before making a rather obvious statement...


----------



## mandwhy (30 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Actually, she's not mule-eared. The photo of her moving shows her ear in line with the apex of a house in the background. If you put your fingernail over that part of the house, her ears look quite normal.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes! I see now! I am on my phone the picture is small  I don't know if I am as keen now, her ears are actually quite petite...


----------



## teamsarazara (30 April 2013)

If you look at the girls fb page the horses don't look nearly as bad I think that's just not a very good pic


----------



## CobsGalore (30 April 2013)

teamsarazara said:



			If you look at the girls fb page the horses don't look nearly as bad I think that's just not a very good pic
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I like the black one! 

She must be doing something right, she has almost 2,000 following her page


----------



## HappyHooves (30 April 2013)

TandD said:



			her horses are getting fatter....

has anyone bought a horse from them? id eventually like to get something for my mum...but just wonder if she is any good/reliable????
an obese horse can always be slimmed down!
		
Click to expand...

An obese horse, whether thinner later will always be a laminitis risk due to the change in metabolism that fat deposits produce.


----------



## CobsGalore (30 April 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			An obese horse, whether thinner later will always be a laminitis risk due to the change in metabolism that fat deposits produce.
		
Click to expand...

Even if the horse remained slim?


----------



## JFTDWS (30 April 2013)

Yes, CG, a horse doesn't have to be fat to be laminitic...


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (30 April 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			Ooh I like the black one! 

She must be doing something right, she has almost 2,000 following her page
		
Click to expand...

whats the facebook page?


----------



## CobsGalore (30 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Yes, CG, a horse doesn't have to be fat to be laminitic...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, yes I understand that.

But say a horse was fat in the past but luckily never got lami, and then stayed slim, would it have a higher risk than another horse that had never been fat before?


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (30 April 2013)

I would love one of the heavy breeds but aside from the fact my farrier would disown me if I got one, I think i'd be scared if it ever had a hissy fit while i was leading it lol 

Have absolutely nothing constructive to add except that I really like George and i have no idea why.


----------



## JFTDWS (30 April 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			Sorry, yes I understand that.

But say a horse was fat in the past but luckily never got lami, and then stayed slim, would it have a higher risk than another horse that had never been fat before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I meant that it wouldn't need to put the weight back on to have a recurrence - and it is more likely in a previously obese laminitic.


----------



## Wiz201 (30 April 2013)

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_11_yrs_16_1_hh_chestnut_roan_sou/Horses/277978


----------



## Wagtail (30 April 2013)

When I first bought my mare she was enourmously fat. But sound as a pound. Not the slightest bit footy. She was six years old then. With me she remained slim, except for one summer for a period of six weeks, when I'm ashamed to say I let her get fat. I had moved to a new yard with oodles of grazing and they were just setting up. No immediate facilities for restricting grazing. I was a little worried, but not terribly so as she was competing show jumping and dressage every week and only getting one day a week off work. And we were busy sorting the yard out (it belonged to a friend). I thought she was an athletic warmblood, and it was only a few weeks, so I didn't even consider lami. At that time (12 years ago) I still thought laminitis was something that mainly happened to ponies. She stayed sound, and was nice and slim for the remaining years I owned her. But she came down with Cushings related laminitis and EMS a year ago, and I do wonder if those two periods of transient obesity, were the cause of her current problems. Now I have to keep her thinner than I would like, and people have started to remark how ribby she looks, but the vet is happy with her weight and she is healthy and sound.


----------



## Trinity Fox (30 April 2013)

I am surprised more people do not who is running this operation, David Thomas and Dagmar Blick have this girl fronting things for them google their names and you will get the idea.

This is not their first company and are well known to trading standards.


----------



## teamsarazara (30 April 2013)

Facebook - Kelly's cobs


----------



## Tobiano (30 April 2013)

I feel very sorry for all those horses as I imagine they will end up in novice homes with possibly little idea of how to look after them, and as people have said, if a problem ensues - eg horse gets a bit bossy when being led - owners may not be able to deal with the problem then you get the whole spiral of changing hands, or worse.  Also I think it is a shame that some people make derogatory comments about these horses - they can't help the way they look and they are still horses with as much personality as far smarter looking versions. 

I guess I am anthropomorphising a bit too as if i were a horse, I would be Clarissa!


----------



## JFTDWS (30 April 2013)

tobiano said:



			Also I think it is a shame that some people make derogatory comments about these horses - they can't help the way they look and they are still horses with as much personality as far smarter looking versions.
		
Click to expand...

Just for the record, I think she'd be lovely if she were half a tonne lighter (hyperbole? maybe...) and well trained by someone competent enough to instill manners on the ground and under saddle.  I have no problem with the individual horses sold, just the manner in which they're produced for sale, and marketed.


----------



## MiniMilton (30 April 2013)

Just a thought on the meat theory. If these horses were bred and prepared solely for the meat trade then surely they would be slaughtered as a 3/4yo? Clarissa (who I also really like!) is 11

I wouldn't fancy her standing on my toe though...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 April 2013)

Tnavas said:



			You do need to consider the breed type - This is a Belgian Ardennes horse - a heavy draft horse - they are heavily muscled, short and compact with heavy bone - they tend to always look fat.

Many of the heavier breeds look fat if you are used to a lighter type, their rib cages are often far more rounded and their legs shorter in comparison to the depth of the girth
		
Click to expand...

You are absolutely right T.  I have a similar type of Draft horse - bought from a reputable source, and tbh, this one does not look particluarly fat to me.  When unfit they do soon lose muscle tone but tone up again quite readily.
As you say, if you are not familiar with the type it is easy to misjudge them.


----------



## RutlandH2O (30 April 2013)

I'm with you, tobiano. Actually, Clarissa isn't nearly as overweight as some posters have made her out to be. Not only is the breed very broad, heavily boned and chunky, she's wearing a very heavy winter coat in those photos. The coloured horse called Sprite, is one fat horse. That being said, I wish all of those horses were well and truly placed in loving, caring homes away from their present situation.


----------



## RutlandH2O (30 April 2013)

Tnavas and Pearlsasinger: I so agree with you! Well said.


----------



## TrasaM (30 April 2013)

""If your big beautiful novice and nervous these are for you. Our big daft stunning Belgium Draft horses will carry you with ease regardless of size, plus your partner and the kids. Yes all at once. If youve never seen this fantastic breed then youre in for a treat as they are the most lovable gentle affectionate horses youll find. We import these directly from Europe and its fair to say they make our native Cob/shire type look positively anorexic and they have a nature to die for. All seven we have in stock are suitable for nervous/novice riders and all are fantastic for safe drama free hacking. All are sold on a full money 14-Day refundable trial see full terms on our website and all are open to vet or any other inspection. They range from 4 to 12 years old and 15.3 to 17 hands mares and geldings. Prices from £2000 to £3000 and we will always consider a sensible offer. We can deliver and even look at taking your old horse in part exchange. Sold without tack and not for loan.""

That's an awful lot of horse for a nervy novice to take on   would put any argument about rider/horse weight ratios to bed though


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 April 2013)

TrasaM said:



""If your big beautiful novice and nervous these are for you. Our big daft stunning Belgium Draft horses will carry you with ease regardless of size, plus your partner and the kids. Yes all at once. If youve never seen this fantastic breed then youre in for a treat as they are the most lovable gentle affectionate horses youll find. We import these directly from Europe and its fair to say they make our native Cob/shire type look positively anorexic and they have a nature to die for. All seven we have in stock are suitable for nervous/novice riders and all are fantastic for safe drama free hacking. All are sold on a full money 14-Day refundable trial see full terms on our website and all are open to vet or any other inspection. They range from 4 to 12 years old and 15.3 to 17 hands mares and geldings. Prices from £2000 to £3000 and we will always consider a sensible offer. We can deliver and even look at taking your old horse in part exchange. Sold without tack and not for loan.""

That's an awful lot of horse for a nervy novice to take on   would put any argument about rider/horse weight ratios to bed though 

Click to expand...

You are right, I bought mine from a novice man who had found her too strong.  She had been sold to him as quiet and suitable for a novice but had been in pretty hard work in her previous, professional, home and took advantage as soon as she was able.  Here, she understands the boundaries but has a naturally cheeky nature.


----------



## TrasaM (30 April 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			You are right, I bought mine from a novice man who had found her too strong.  She had been sold to him as quiet and suitable for a novice but had been in pretty hard work in her previous, professional, home and took advantage as soon as she was able.  Here, she understands the boundaries but has a naturally cheeky nature.
		
Click to expand...

Very impressive horse's but don't think I'd want to wrestle with one A Trekking place I sometimes go to has a Brehon mare. She's not as big as the Belguims but still very Botticelli esque.    Last time out she had a beginner on her and decided to lie down and roll in the sea  nothing he could do once she decided to have a wash lol.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (1 May 2013)

Having lost a meat bred horse a year ago to an unexplained colic (vet thought there may have been an underlying problem, possibly liver), and knowing another that died in similar circumstances I would now be very wary - both fantastic horses though.

Meat bred horses are not bred for conformation, just money, they may well have been given terrible forage and have toxins building up in their livers.  I adore heavies and would certainly consider one again, however I would spend the money and get a draft bred one from a reputable dealer.

I am disappointed that the sofa horses ears are not that big!


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

Hello,
The link in the first post about the chestnut cob has expired was just wondering if this was the same horse..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM_BYLkvtfQ

please could you confirm
Many thanks


----------



## MiniMilton (15 May 2013)

That's a BOGOF if ever I saw one


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

brilliant response to my question! top marks!


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

You all seem clued up on your weight carriers, conformation etc and very experienced in veiw of your coments xx


----------



## TrasaM (15 May 2013)

why dredge this up again? And what exactly DO you wish to achieve. So you bought a fat but otherwise perfect cob from Kellys Cobs and you don't see any issue with Mr Thomas's current business practices.  
It is heartening to know that they have had at least one satisfied customer


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

ohhh a break through!...i think...so you know this horse then?


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

i diddint think so x lets wait for coment off the one who posted xx


----------



## MiniMilton (15 May 2013)

My comment relates to the shape of the horses tummy. In light of all the BOGOF threads recently, this is one horse I wouldn't be too surprised if it's udder started to get big. Just an observation and not intended to offend


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

Sorry i said posted, i meant thread!!


----------



## tessybear (15 May 2013)

Yikes looks very pointy.....


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

haha  xx brilliant advice guys xx thankyou x

But Is this the Horse posted on the first thread x


----------



## tessybear (15 May 2013)

co-jack said:



			haha  xx brilliant advice guys xx thankyou x

But Is this the Horse posted on the first thread x
		
Click to expand...

Advice ? was merely stating mare looks in foal  

Don't know


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

thts  fine lv x entitled to your opinion x

is this the same horse!

i wasnt asking for antones opinion of it!

can ayone answer my question xxx


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

ok my comp is ancient and the kids have made sure the key board dosen't work x bless me quick x


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

IS THIS THE HORSE POSTED ON THE FIRST THREAD!! ???


----------



## Amy567 (15 May 2013)

Why do you want to know so badly? OP will post when/if she sees it's come back up and you have a question. Patience is a virtue and all that...


----------



## FlyingCircus (15 May 2013)

co-jack said:



			IS THIS THE HORSE POSTED ON THE FIRST THREAD!! ???
		
Click to expand...

...From what I recall the mare in the first thread was a piebald mare. 
Though the one you linked looks equally as fat, if not moreso.


----------



## platypus (15 May 2013)

co-jack i dont think anyone knows, i cant remember seeing your mare before so likely not. Is there a reason its important?


----------



## FlyingCircus (15 May 2013)

I believe this is the horse from the start of the thread. Pretty shocking.


----------



## platypus (15 May 2013)

FlyingCircus said:



I believe this is the horse from the start of the thread. Pretty shocking.[/QUO
Is there a pic, i cant see one but dont want to really i can imagine the state coming from there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FlyingCircus (15 May 2013)

platypus said:





FlyingCircus said:



I believe this is the horse from the start of the thread. Pretty shocking.[/QUO
Is there a pic, i cant see one but dont want to really i can imagine the state coming from there.
		
Click to expand...

How bizarre. 

This is a TINY version of the picture, but if it's not working in the ad (silly horsemart...) then this gives you a clue of horse at least Click

Click to expand...


----------



## platypus (15 May 2013)

FlyingCircus said:





platypus said:



			How bizarre. 

This is a TINY version of the picture, but if it's not working in the ad (silly horsemart...) then this gives you a clue of horse at least Click

Click to expand...

Ty
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amy567 (15 May 2013)

This is what I got from the thumbnail... not that big though


----------



## Beausmate (15 May 2013)

FlyingCircus said:



I believe this is the horse from the start of the thread. Pretty shocking.

Click to expand...

Yep, that's the one.  Piebald mare, tangled mane-not quite hiding the crest!  And a mahoosive belly on her.  Looked like she might be a nice little cob, if she were a bit well....little!

Definitely not chestnut.


----------



## co-jack (15 May 2013)

platypus,
dont pretend x you know my situation!

iv had words with you on another thread x


----------



## RutlandH2O (15 May 2013)

The horse referred to, at the beginning of the original thread, was a piebald called Sprite. There were many posts focusing on the Belgian Ardennes which was advertised below Sprite's ad. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## RutlandH2O (15 May 2013)

Amy567 said:









This is what I got from the thumbnail... not that big though
		
Click to expand...

That's the mare, Sprite, from the original thread.


----------



## FlyingCircus (15 May 2013)

Just a quick aside, are we allowed to post images we don't hold the copyright to? I've always posted links to them as on other forums it is not allowed?

*grabs popcorn* now continue with the confusion that this thread has become...


----------



## Oberon (15 May 2013)

co-jack said:



			platypus,
dont pretend x you know my situation!

iv had words with you on another thread x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## platypus (15 May 2013)

co-jack said:



			platypus,
dont pretend x you know my situation!

iv had words with you on another thread x
		
Click to expand...

Im not pretending i know your situation- i do know you have a chestnut mare-which i have seen and that wasnt on here so i was just letting you know this. And youve not had words with me i said something and you commented back.


----------



## platypus (15 May 2013)

Oberon said:








Click to expand...

Share


----------



## Oberon (15 May 2013)

FlyingCircus said:



			*grabs popcorn* now continue with the confusion that this thread has become...
		
Click to expand...

I've already got some for you.


----------



## Oberon (15 May 2013)

platypus said:



			Share 

Click to expand...


----------



## RutlandH2O (15 May 2013)

OP, fwiw, I don't remember the little chestnut mare in the original thread. However, I do remember a mare named Flaxen, but it might have been on KC's website, not on HHO.


----------



## LollyDolly (15 May 2013)

I believe that the mare in the video has been referred to in the Watchdog thread, I am too lazy to check whether it is the same poster or not but the mare, Flaxen, was mentioned when a poster on that thread was praising David and his business after buying said mare. 

Frankly I believe that the mare is in foal, and it made me uncomfortable to watch an apparently heavily pregnant mare laboring around the field like that.


----------



## RutlandH2O (15 May 2013)

LollyDolly said:



			I believe that the mare in the video has been referred to in the Watchdog thread, I am too lazy to check whether it is the same poster or not but the mare, Flaxen, was mentioned when a poster on that thread was praising David and his business after buying said mare. 

Frankly I believe that the mare is in foal, and it made me uncomfortable to watch an apparently heavily pregnant mare laboring around the field like that.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the Watchdog video, but I did read the thread that was generated by it. Yes, I think that's where I saw the name Flaxen.

I, too, found it quite unsettling watching the mare cantering around that field.


----------



## FlyingCircus (15 May 2013)

Sprite - another link, to their site, better pics, though they still look like they've been taken with a potato...

She's also £500 now...I'm pretty sure she was more than that the first out of MANY times i've seen her advertised. More in the £1-2k range I think?


----------



## TrasaM (15 May 2013)

How veeerrry veeerrry ODD   oops, sorry I spoke. Co-jack has already dismissed my response because I'm NOT THE OP  

Yes, poor lumbering overweight mare  do you suppose it's the one Co-jack bought ?


----------



## TrasaM (15 May 2013)

FlyingCircus said:



Sprite - another link, to their site, better pics, though they still look like they've been taken with a potato...

She's also £500 now...I'm pretty sure she was more than that the first out of MANY times i've seen her advertised. More in the £1-2k range I think?
		
Click to expand...

Rather ironically named poor thing. Dumpling would suit her better


----------



## platypus (15 May 2013)

TrasaM said:



			How veeerrry veeerrry ODD   oops, sorry I spoke. Co-jack has already dismissed my response because I'm NOT THE OP  

Yes, poor lumbering overweight mare  do you suppose it's the one Co-jack bought ?
		
Click to expand...

No she bought a pregnant, worm infested? overweight mare with mites but thought it was a pretty good deal


----------



## Amy567 (15 May 2013)

platypus said:



			No she bought a pregnant, worm infested? overweight mare with mites but thought it was a pretty good deal 

Click to expand...

I ave just read the watchdog thread (again) and when she listed all the things wrong and said it was a good deal and, pretty much, said "what else could you ask for" I did think... A horse without any of those... much like most cared for horses that are for sale...

I know that none of mine have come with those conditions... therefore not a horse worth £2500, as I've bought others that are that much and have no ailments what so ever


----------



## platypus (15 May 2013)

Amy567 said:



			I ave just read the watchdog thread (again) and when she listed all the things wrong and said it was a good deal and, pretty much, said "what else could you ask for" I did think... A horse without any of those... much like most cared for horses that are for sale...

I know that none of mine have come with those conditions... therefore not a horse worth £2500, as I've bought others that are that much and have no ailments what so ever 

Click to expand...

Haha yes she actually said she thought she should have paid more And when i questioned this i was told its people like me who puts them on dinner plates or something...hmm


----------



## TrasaM (15 May 2013)

Having read Mr D Thomas comments on Kelly cobs thread I'm sure he's quite capable of convincing someone that nits mites and worms are perfectly normal for a horse and confer huge health benefits and as such are an additional bonus.


----------



## co-jack (16 May 2013)

oohhhhhh feelig a little bit human guys xxxx

my mum...... looks like she's got a firework stuck up a frogs arse xx


----------



## platypus (16 May 2013)

co-jack said:



			oohhhhhh feelig a little bit human guys xxxx

my mum...... looks like she's got a firework stuck up a frogs arse xx
		
Click to expand...

what on earth are you wittering on about?


----------



## Beausmate (16 May 2013)

co-jack said:



			oohhhhhh feelig a little bit human guys xxxx

my mum...... looks like she's got a firework stuck up a frogs arse xx
		
Click to expand...

Blimey!  I have read some truly bizarre stuff on here, but that has to be one of the most random

Think you should probably put down the bong, eh?


----------



## co-jack (16 May 2013)

sorry bout the post from my very immature daughter who was up late not feeling well and should not have responded in that way.

Anyway so thank you to who answered my question.The horse in the first post was sprite.

I didn't ask for anyone's opinion, but thanks for all your lovely comments 

I will leave you to all to have a chat about my absolutely appalling over priced mare.


----------



## Palindrome (16 May 2013)

ahah , she is very cute (chestnut lover here), but too fat (and possibly in foal?). As for the price, it's your money so personnally don't care how much you paid as long as you are happy with her. She does not seem to move straight possibly because of her weight so I would tackle that seriously/get vet advice. Why do you care about an old thread about fat horses?


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

http://youtu.be/SwOmc87ZqNk


----------



## RunToEarth (30 December 2013)

Oh my god.


----------



## Puppy (30 December 2013)

Zombie thread...!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 December 2013)

Shaun of the dead??


----------



## nikicb (30 December 2013)

I've had a quick skim of this, and I think this is an update.

Old video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM_BYLkvtfQ

Update:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwOmc87ZqNk&feature=youtu.be

Definitely an improvement, but still a fair way to go in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kikke (30 December 2013)

nikiChristmasBells said:



			I've had a quick skim of this, and I think this is an update.

Old video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM_BYLkvtfQ

Update:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwOmc87ZqNk&feature=youtu.be

Definitely an improvement, but still a fair way to go in my humble opinion.
		
Click to expand...

agree way to go but at least he is being helped. poor pony


----------



## Auslander (30 December 2013)

What was your aim in posting this video? 10 seconds of activity, followed by years of her standing there doing nothing. Pretty dull

Still grossly overweight - you really need to do something before she gets ill


----------



## Patterdale (30 December 2013)

MiniBlitzen said:



			Just a thought on the meat theory. If these horses were bred and prepared solely for the meat trade then surely they would be slaughtered as a 3/4yo?.
		
Click to expand...

No, it'd be yearlings/2 year olds tops.


----------



## Patterdale (30 December 2013)

Just realised the age of this thread....how odd!


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

Yes I know she has a long way to go 
the vet has advised I do the weight loss very 
slowly as fast weight loss would cause more 
damage than keeping Her over weight.
Vet says weight loss rate is fine and to keep
Doing what I'm doing.
Yes it was just an up date soooorrreee for raking 
up an old thread!!! somebody shoot me!! How odd of me!!


----------



## TrasaM (30 December 2013)

She's looking better  well done.


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

Thank you just trying to do the best for her


----------



## Patterdale (30 December 2013)

Sorry but she still looks incredibly fat to me. 

Glad to hear you're trying to get it off her though


----------



## JFTDWS (30 December 2013)

I can't say I can see a lot of improvement given that it's been over 7 months...


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

Like i said previously, Just going off the vet's advice.


----------



## Darremi (30 December 2013)

It is sad that people let horses get into such an obese state. What are you feeding/rugging him with?


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

She has a pinch of safe and sound at breakfast and tea, just so she's not left out at feed time,  a 6 kg net at 4.30pm, half a 6kg net at 7.30am she's out rugged from 10am to about 4.30 there's hardly any grass in the winter field.


----------



## Auslander (30 December 2013)

Ok - I was a bit harsh, but it's out of concern, not nastiness. It does appear that she hasn't lost a lot in 7 months, bearing in mind that she's less shaggy now. I agree that weightloss should be gradual, but she should be a lot trimmer now - that crest really bothers me. She shouldn't have such a massive crest in winter if she's on a correctly managed diet. How often is the vet seeing her/when did he/she last see her.
My vet tells me off for mine being fat, and he is nowhere near as big as her!


----------



## Auslander (30 December 2013)

co-jack said:



			She has a pinch of safe and sound at breakfast and tea, just so she's not left out at feed time,  a 6 kg net at 4.30pm, half a 6kg net at 7.30am she's out rugged from 10am to about 4.30 there's hardly any grass in the winter field.
		
Click to expand...

What exercise is she getting - and has she been tested for metabolic issues?


----------



## Auslander (30 December 2013)

And how much does she weigh?

If she's roughly 450kg (wild guess here) - I'd be giving her 6kg total (hay and hard feed, double netted to slow her down, and probably soaked as well. She's obviously getting some goodies from somewhere - could be that there's more grass out there than you think. I've noticed that none of mine are dropping off much - they're out 24/7, on minimal hard feed, and have about 20kg of new hay and 20kg of old between 4 (all tb or wb types) so they must be getting some goodness from the grass still - bunch of porkers!


----------



## dizzyneddy (30 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Having read Mr D Thomas comments on Kelly cobs thread I'm sure he's quite capable of convincing someone that nits mites and worms are perfectly normal for a horse and confer huge health benefits and as such are an additional bonus. 

Click to expand...

Sadly l've had personal dealings with Mr Thomas & his old partner Dagmar about 11 years ago when they were nr haxey. l got my mare from them - l'd originally gone to view another horse but took a shine to her she was not for sale at the time & we agreed a trail period in which everything worked out. I'd taken an experienced friend & if l didn't have my horsey quals & experience l would probably not got her. When l checked things out with the breed society it was ok but admittedly she was alittle nervous & hadn't been described accurately but like some people have mentioned with the turn around dealers have wanting to make a profit they dont have horses long enough. Saying that this couple were convicted l would steer clear of dealers like that but they are some good dealer out there so they get dragged down. Since then l've bought two ponies privately & they may cost more but l've got all their past history & only had the odd hiccup which you expect when you've a new addition to the family. It doesnt matter whether you buy from a dealer or privately theres no guarantee that your new horse will reach your expectations its a lottery but thankfully mine was an happy ending


----------



## Darremi (30 December 2013)

co-jack said:



			She has a pinch of safe and sound at breakfast and tea, just so she's not left out at feed time,  a 6 kg net at 4.30pm, half a 6kg net at 7.30am she's out rugged from 10am to about 4.30 there's hardly any grass in the winter field.
		
Click to expand...

What weight of rug is she wearing? She should have the absolute bare minimum on, ie a lightweight rain sheet. If she has to heat herself up she'll use more energy and burn fat. Definitely do not put a padded rug on her. And she ought to go without a rug in the stable at night.

That sounds like a lot of hay, is it good quality stuff? I would cut her down to one 6kg haynet and divide it into two nets with small holes so she can't eat it so quickly.

Like Auslander said she needs to be doing regular exercise. In particular aerobic exercise such as trotting and cantering. What riding does she do?


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

She has small holed hay net at the mo, planned on double net and soak hay after Xmas. She's exercised between 4 and 6 times a week 1/2 days hacking rest on lunge only about 10/15 mins each side tho on lunge this def needs increasing.
She has a 250g rug on today but she is clipped and has a little runny nose, winds are very strong and its pouring down here. She has a 180g stable rug :-/ 
Ye I will split the 6kg net double net it and increase her working time.
You can still see some green on the field but really is basically bald! She will be on this field until July so more room for weight loss. 
No she hasn't been tested for metabolic issues because I have done this gradually, there is still a lot of room for me to cut down on hay and increase exercise.
She is on crap hay not quality.


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

She will be on this field until June 1st sorry not July.


----------



## TrasaM (30 December 2013)

I don't know whether this will be of any use to you or not but my friend has a heavy weight cob who's about 14.2hh max. She claims he's 15 lol but he's not ( must measure him) in March he was underweight at 518kg. I didn't see him for a few months and was shocked about how fat he'd become by June. He wasn't weighed at this point but he has lost weight on vets advice since then due to having sore feet but was not tested for laminitis. ( useless vet) 
 He was weighed last week and although thinner is now 555kg!! He needs to reduce to about 525/530 max. I Dread to think how heavy he was at his fattest! No surprise then that he's just had his blood tested for insulin resistance because he's been footsore and lame on and off since June, when he was at his fattest. 
Anyhow a cautionary tale and hopefully lesson learnt. Your girl is lucky that she's not had problems because of her weight.


----------



## Darremi (30 December 2013)

Why not try hacking out more than lunging so often? Make sure when she goes hacking that you do lots of trotting and if she's unfit then build up to doing cantering. A half hour of solid trotting would do wonders. You need to get her out of breath in order to raise the metabolism and burn fat.


----------



## ridefast (30 December 2013)

If you can get her fit enough that she can cope with a canter every day that will help. You really want to get this sorted now, if she's that weight in summer you'll never shift it and be having health problems. If you feel she needs a rug stick with a lightweight 40g, can she not be out 24/7? The longer she's out the more likely she is to move around and lose weight


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (30 December 2013)

Someone on here (can't remember username, sorry) has a coloured cob that was a similar weight to OP's horse when she first got him. She was really successful in slimming him down and he's a stunning boy now. If someone can recall her name it might be of some use to pm her. 

Nice horse underneath all of that fat. Good luck.


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

Ye I thought she would be prone to laminitis with her weight and I'v kept my eye on this, no problems so far.
She's very fresh and forward and strong when out so tends to jog most of the hack anyway she constantly pulls, She will start to relax only on the way home on a 3 hr hack tho. She's not good alone so I tend to rely on others to hack with, as much as I'd love to jump on everyday and go but shes very nervous and gets really tense.
I just do what I can.
I'v not tried cantering her round the school a few times before taking her out yet, she might be bit more settled then worn out even!
I'v tried her in a trap and she was good, apparently she was a driving horse for 7 years then ridden for 3 years, don't think she has done much hacking tho in those 3 yrs.


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

Ohh I'v just bought 5 heavy weights ready for the snow :-/ but ye ill use lightweight rugs, more cantering in the school, 3kg nets soaked and double netted ill re post a vid in a few months.
Thanks for the help


----------



## shellonabeach (30 December 2013)

co-jack said:



			Ye I thought she would be prone to laminitis with her weight and I'v kept my eye on this, no problems so far.
She's very fresh and forward and strong when out so tends to jog most of the hack anyway she constantly pulls, She will start to relax only on the way home on a 3 hr hack tho. She's not good alone so I tend to rely on others to hack with, as much as I'd love to jump on everyday and go but shes very nervous and gets really tense.
I just do what I can.
I'v not tried cantering her round the school a few times before taking her out yet, she might be bit more settled then worn out even!
I'v tried her in a trap and she was good, apparently she was a driving horse for 7 years then ridden for 3 years, don't think she has done much hacking tho in those 3 yrs.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask whether she was still as quiet as her original advert as she looked rather more lively in your new video!


----------



## ridefast (30 December 2013)

If she's spent more time as a driving horse, could you hack her with small blinkers on, see if that settles her? Or maybe big fluffy cheek pieces. Doubt she'll need heavyweights anytime soon unless you've got her fully clipped? Another idea can you put her hay into several nets and tie up around her stable so she's moving around more


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

Yes def more lively  suppose its like us really gives you a lift when you drop a size! She'll be bouncing all over the shop when she's a lot lighter!


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

She was fully clipped 2 months ago.
Might try blinkers then she was a lot more settled.


----------



## MileAMinute (30 December 2013)

Why did you buy 5 HWs for one horse?! I feel faint at the cost


----------



## Auslander (30 December 2013)

MincePieAMinute said:



			Why did you buy 5 HWs for one horse?! I feel faint at the cost 

Click to expand...

To sweat the fat off perhaps!


----------



## justabob (30 December 2013)

An old mare like that, so obese, would be hard to get in shape. She needs to be chucked out on a hill for the winter to forage for what she can get. Lets face it that is how she was bred to live. Piddling about with small holed haynets will make not a jot of difference. It might just save her life.


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

Well she's hard to fit having a big chest so I grabbed the bargains of the ones I knew fitted her. I'v ordered a lot of the net and been stung for delivery charges sending them back when they don't fit at the chest/neck.


----------



## Tern (30 December 2013)

So she must be watching this because her website is not available, nor any ads


----------



## ridefast (30 December 2013)

Another thing is she turned out alone?


----------



## co-jack (30 December 2013)

No with 11 other horses


----------



## ridefast (30 December 2013)

Oh that's good, was going to suggest turnout with others if she wasn't.


----------



## Darremi (31 December 2013)

co-jack said:



			Ohh I'v just bought 5 heavy weights ready for the snow :-/ but ye ill use lightweight rugs, more cantering in the school, 3kg nets soaked and double netted ill re post a vid in a few months.
Thanks for the help
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid an overweight native should never be wearing a heavyweight rug. That would be completely over-rugging her. If she was clipped out over 2 months ago then she's hardly going to have no hair.

Perhaps you could sell them on ebay though.


----------



## co-jack (31 December 2013)

Bought the rugs over the last 2 months because I did plan on clipping her again. And like I said they were bargains didn't break the bank or anything


----------

